# which moss attaches to wood best?



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

I've had taiwan moss and it does not attach to wood, java moss is ok but not great, fissidens actually "roots" itself onto the wood/rock. So out of these common mosses which ones attach themselves to the wood/rock best?
-christmas
-peacock
-weeping


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I have peacock in my 15G tank and it attached both to wood and to a slate cave.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

either taiwan or peacock has worked great for me. I make sure to cut it really thin and wrap it a cm apart with fishing line.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I think this might be pretty subjective given your growing conditions and the type of moss... it's pretty much like everything else, if you meet the niche, its going to do well.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I have xmas moss.

Occasionally I find a little bit of it has floated off and started growing on a rock or some driftwood where I do not want it growing.

I have to scrape it off with my fingernail to remove it completely.

Hope that helps.


----------

